# CUSA Kits - Number on Nibs



## Bman40 (Dec 1, 2007)

hello.

I received three junior retro fp kits from CUSA (still waiting on the accessory kit - bushings and drills) and have a question:

the feed on the nibs has a number: I received nib with 2, 7, and 8.  Do these refer to the nib size? Is 8 bigger than 2?

How does this numbering work, and why did I receive three different sizes?

thanks 

Barry


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't think those numbers have anything to do with size.  I think they may be mold numbers.  If the manufacturer starts seeing a defective product, they will know which of their many molds is having a problem.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 1, 2007)

Randy is correct, they mean nothing.

Recently I purchased a handful of replacement nibs and was experimenting with different inks and took several nibs apart for cleaning and thought I got them mixed up.  I called Craft Supply to see what the numbers meant and they said they did not indicate size.


----------



## Bman40 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. 

I was a bit freaked...and ready to call CUSA.

Barry


----------

